# Growing more than 6 plants? Co-op? Collective?



## MrNorCal (Aug 23, 2009)

Hey everybody. I have been looking into becoming a caregiver for some friends, but I don't think they meet the requirements, for example they aren't physically unable to do it themselves. Plus I read that CA has tightened restrictions on caregivers. So my question is could we start a co-op, or collective? Not a dispencerary. Just something to where the 4 of us could all grow at my house, becuase they're living situations at the moment wouldn't allow it. Please provide links if you can. Thanks for any info.


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 23, 2009)

This is the grey area in the laws...


I believe if you get a recommendation, then this is enough to prove that you are disabled. Any disability that qualifies you for a script should surely qualify you as incapable if need be. I have a few disabilities that would allow someone to grow for me...even though I am perfectly capable. If I _need _it but cant provide for my self, I can choose who I want to grow my meds.


----------



## MrNorCal (Aug 23, 2009)

Its the gray area that concerns me. I read an article that said people who abuse the care giver clause can be charged with trafficking. I just want to do whatever has the least amount chance of getting me into trouble with the law, because I don't want to spend anytime behind bars. Does anyone have any experience with being a caregiver in CA, and what precautions need to be taken? Or any experience starting a co-op non dispencerarie?


----------



## greenfriend (Aug 24, 2009)

imo, if all 4 of you have valid rec's, and you stay at 24 plants or less, you'll be fine.  its situations where the total plant number is over 100, or there are like 25 patients in the 'collective', LEO will think its commercial or that you're selling it

due to the recent caregiver restrictions, i would not try to designate caregiver status for anyone.  for example, ive grown 100 plants for 4-5 people with rec's, 3 of us live in the same house.  i just keep copies of the rec's posted at the grow room just in case.  HOWEVER, dont push it in areas with 6 plant limit - where i grow there is no plant limit, and where i live theres a 72 per person plant limit.


----------



## MrNorCal (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks Greenfriend. I appreciate the advice and I might use it one day. But for now, I am just going to stick with my six. I'll let everyone else worry about their own. I just went to the store last night and exchanged some things. Now I'm just goint to make my 6 the best they can be! Thanks again. Happy Growing!


----------



## FUM (Feb 19, 2010)

greenfriend-what county in Cali do you live where there is 72plants pr person? That sounds so good, I may move south for the winter. A peaceful place with on worries and great neighbors. Damn i hate it when the state breaths down your neck. I to damm old to have to worry about getting into trouble over a god given herb. When will it ever end!!!! I already know that that time is very soon. Green blessings to you all,peace out.


----------



## greenfriend (Feb 21, 2010)

in oakland there is 72 plant limit

in berkeley there is no plant limit, and no dried bud limit

also fairly lenient in SF and marin county


----------

